# Fathers Day Goodies



## dacdots (Jun 18, 2007)

I made a pretty nice haul for Fathers Day.new meat accesories,and something to get rid of used bones.


----------



## gofish (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice addition to the family, Dac...... Whats the little guys name?


----------



## dacdots (Jun 18, 2007)

Good question Fish,Ihe doesnt have one yet,how about some suggestions.Hes half Bouvier/half black lab.


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like you cleaned up. That's a neat looking bone disposal you got there. Has a smoky look to his outer finish. Could smoke wind up as part of his name!!!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 18, 2007)

How about Smokey?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats David nice tools and cute pup! I just can't resist a puppy!

Great minds think alike Chad I was going to suggest Smoky too!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 18, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed your day David.  Sounds super to me.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 18, 2007)

I got a traditional tie from my youngest grand-daughter!!

Best tie I have as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 18, 2007)

A friend of mine had a Bouvier ... looked like a lion cub to him, so he called him Lioness or Lyness for short!


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 19, 2007)

cool gifts. i got an apron, a pair of oven mitts, and a 2-pc baster brush set.


----------



## smoked (Jun 19, 2007)

yea, I didn't get anything for the smoker this year....but did get a 3.5 cubic foot cement mixer I've been wanting for some time.....makes it alot easier then mixing in a dang wheelbarrel!!!


----------



## smoking canada up (Jun 19, 2007)

i think smokey is a good name


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice haul dacdots... I especially like the bone disposal unit! I agree, Smokey really seems to be the name for that cute little feller.

For Father's Day, I usually get the gift of doing what I want to do... like going fishing or whatever. This year, I went to a big slot car race in Gaithersburg, MD. I had fun, got whupped up on and lost, but really had fun. Afterwards, I went home to my lovely bride, mixed up some martinis and hit the pool.

Great day!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 19, 2007)

Smoky or Meat


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 19, 2007)

How about Butch, short for butcher. Since you seem to be the wealth of knowledge on cutting meat, sausage making etc. just my 2 cents


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 19, 2007)

I like Smokey, or how about Bones...?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 19, 2007)

*How about ' Dutch ' or ' Jeff ' ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Was also thinking about trying to incorporate some part of ABT .... hmmmm? *


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 20, 2007)

Since my Pappy's Day was spent partially out of town the wife waited til yesterday to "give" me my present (I had to drive with her to pick it up). I had mentioned that I wouldn't mind having one of the Char-Griller Duo's with a SFB... Well that's what I got. Pics when I get it seasoned and fired up.

Thanks to Mama!


----------



## dacdots (Jun 20, 2007)

HawgHeaven you have inspired me.I wanted to give him a French name due to the breeds roots in France,so I give you Smokey Beaux [Bo]. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 20, 2007)

I have decided to call my offset " Ironsides" ... can't remember if that was a fighting ship or a steam engine? ... no matter I like it!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 20, 2007)

It was a ship Squeezy. Check out a little info here ... http://www.schoonerman.com/iron.htm


----------



## squeezy (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been on her when I was in Boston during the baseball strike, she was in the middle of a restoration.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 21, 2007)

A TV show wasn't it?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 21, 2007)

Raymond Burr ... just Ironside ... no 's'


----------

